# Fischerprüfung



## Schnurzelprinz (11. September 2008)

|wavey:Hallo Petrylünger,

mache zur Zeit im NRW-Land den Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung. Nach hoffentlich bestandener Prüfung möchte ich auch in anderen Bundesländer angeln gehen. #c Wo ist dies mit dem Schein aus NRW nun erlaubt bzw. gibt es Einschränkungen. Ich habe hier leider noch keine eindeutige Antwort erhalten. 
Aber Ihr als Profis werdet es schon wissen?!:vik:

Gruß und Petry Heil


----------



## thepainter (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

Der gilt bundesweit, du kannst dir damit überall eine Karte kaufen


----------



## Schnurzelprinz (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

Vielen Dank!|wavey:


----------



## QUEnDo (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

naja, du musst ihn (Fischereischein) im jeweiligen Bundesland "erweitern", das kostet immer 5 € und gilt fürs ganze Jahr, DANN kannste dir vor Ort ne Tageskarte holen...oder (wenn du DAV Mitglied bist/wirst) in allen DAV Gewässern ohn weitere Zahlung angeln.

MfG
QUEnDo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

@ QUEnDo,
wo hast Du denn deine Infos her? 
Von einer Erweiterung des staatlichen Fischereischeins habe ich noch nie etwas gehört geschweige denn sowas je selber erlebt.
Egal ob ich nun in Sachsen, MeckPom, Brandenburg oder Schleswig-Holstein geangelt habe. Dort hab ich mir immer bloß eine Tages- oder Wochenkarte gekauft und los ging es. 
Und auch wenn ich Besuch von Bekannten/Verwannten aus anderen Bundesländern hier hatte, haben die ihren staatlichen Schein noch nie "erweitern" müssen. Die haben immer ohne jede Probleme eine Tages- oder Wochenkarte bekommen.

Genau wie thepainter schon schrieb, der staatliche Fischereischein gilt Bundesweit.


----------



## Nitro (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

schließlich heißt es ja auch BUNDESFISCHEREISCHEIN und nicht LANDESFISCHEREISCHEIN!!!


----------



## Rotzbarsch (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

Na logo darf man mit seinen Angelschein bundesweit Angeln.Hab meinen Onkel aus Niedersachsen schon oft genug Tagescheine verkauft!


----------



## thepainter (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

Ich denke er meint die DAV Gewässer, ich kann meine Angelerlaubnis für DAV Gewässer in mehreren Bundesländern für 5 Euro je Bundesland erweitern, vielleicht hat er das verwechselt.....


----------



## QUEnDo (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

ahoi,

so isses @ thepainter...
der Schein gilt überall...

statement bezog sich auf die DAV Gewässerkarte...
bei den ganzen zetteln/ karten die man so mit sich rumschleppt kommt man eben schnell durcheinander 

MfG
QUEnDo


----------

